# Membership packs and calendars



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

All outstanding membership packs were posted via Slough Post Office on Monday!

Unfortunately, Slough PO are being investigated from central due to very poor performance!!

I'm also assured that calendars were despatched yesterday direct from the supplier in Manchester...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

That's it then - I'm off home right now! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

(If only  But I'll check the post soon!)

cheers fella


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I've got mine 

As posted in the TTOC section i am very happy with it and was well worth the wait.

Looks extremely professional and must congratulate everyone that took part.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

I second that. Well done.

Regards
M


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I third that, but quick question. Do all new members get a calendar aswell? ???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No, calendars were a special order item that we did / are doing for charity.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

How much to buy one? 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Â£10 to members.

See here : http://www.ttoc.co.uk/html/online_order.html


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

I still have not received mine ??? My wife joined for me and the payment went out on the 18th of December. It was ment to be a christmas present but still nothing :'(

JustinP


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Hi
> 
> I still have not received mine ??? My wife joined for me and the payment went out on the 18th of December. It was ment to be a christmas present but still nothing :'(
> 
> JustinP


Justin

It seems I missed you off the lists that I've sent to Malcolm, I do apologise. Even though your payment came through with no reference we did identify it was from you and I thought I had then processed your application, obviously I didn't 

It will be done this week, I promise.

Graeme


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Graeme I am looking forward to it.

Regards

JustinP


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

:'( :'( :'( I think my postman had opened mine....and decided to keep it... :'(

;D


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Will the outstanding TTOC badges have been despatched as well?? ???


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Carl, I''ll keep chasing it up for you - I haven't been told that it's been shipped yet.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I sent Rob ([email protected]) an email last night to ask about this status.



> Carl, I''ll keep chasing it up for you - I haven't been told that it's been shipped yet.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks guys I know you are doin what you can and it is much appreciated [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

